# Water Heater Ratings



## Beck327 (Jan 28, 2016)

Does anyone know a website that I can get water heater ratings and brand comparisons? I've tried such sites like Consumer Reports however, their page is pretty useless on the subject. I'm trying to make up a handout for our customers. Recently we have had a lot of customers that have heard bad things about Bradford White. And of course that's what we stock on our trucks.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Beck327 said:


> Does anyone know a website that I can get water heater ratings and brand comparisons? I've tried such sites like Consumer Reports however, their page is pretty useless on the subject. I'm trying to make up a handout for our customers. Recently we have had a lot of customers that have heard bad things about Bradford White. And of course that's what we stock on our trucks.


How many is "a lot"? Can you try to track specific numbers and percentages of your WH calls this happens on? 

Customers can find all kinds of interweb crap. They stumble onto one well written blog or forum post and then they tell you that BWC has bad reports all over the world. Or just simply, "I've heard bad things". When in reality, they may not have found anyone talking about anything but BWC.

Don't be afraid to pin your customer down on specifically what, where, and how much they have supposedly "heard". Then have your licensed plumber professionally explain to them the truth. Help them see that you put your business reputation on the line every time you recommend and install a product. You are recommending BWC based not on something you've heard, but on personal experience. 

Truthfully, I doubt there is $.05 difference between any residential tank type WH. Maybe your BWC rep can provide some data sheets to help show their superiority. Just remember the residential tank type WH field is pretty level nowadays. The best WH will be the one most common in your area that most plumbers use.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You also might need to keep this in mind. "Review" sites are one of the most effectively cloaked marketing tools on the net. Do not trust them.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Beck327 said:


> Does anyone know a website that I can get water heater ratings and brand comparisons? I've tried such sites like Consumer Reports however, their page is pretty useless on the subject. I'm trying to make up a handout for our customers. Recently we have had a lot of customers that have heard bad things about Bradford White. And of course that's what we stock on our trucks.


its a bad idea to do that using anything but your personal knowledge, people have nothing better todo than sit at work googling stuff, so anything you give them they will research..if you have no problems with what you install thats what you tell them and you stand behind what you install..if a person wants a particular brand they are hung up on and you could loose the job over it, then install what they want, but make sure you put in the contract that this is what the people wanted and if any issues down the road the people take full responsibility for it, baring any workmanship defects on the install only...that usually changes peoples minds on installing anything different than the brand you usually put in..


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Beck327 said:


> Does anyone know a website that I can get water heater ratings and brand comparisons? I've tried such sites like Consumer Reports however, their page is pretty useless on the subject. I'm trying to make up a handout for our customers. Recently we have had a lot of customers that have heard bad things about Bradford White. And of course that's what we stock on our trucks.


Check out "Water Heater Database"


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I was having the same problem with Bradford White a few years back before I switched to AO. The real reason I switched was because I got a better price. 

If you Google Bradford White you may see a video of a guy whining about his 6 year old tank that is leaking. "It even has hydro jet in it" hahaha I took action by commenting on as many YouTube videos as possible and giving the thumbs up when other plumbers would ask things like "what is the water pressure and where is your expansion tank". I have also made several comments on consumer reports page.

I also tell people to go to Water Heater Database and see how long each brand lasts. Truth is they all are extremely reliable and when there is a product failure it likely due to improper installation or a bad PRV. Rheem and Whirlpool will always have the most problems because they are installed by homeowners. Rheem has been hiding behind GE for the last 15 years and will soon be exposed. That's why they have a reputation management company spreading crap online. HomeDepot filters out most of the bad reviews. We have to fight back, Water Heater Database is the answer.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> ...Rheem and Whirlpool will always have the most problems because they are installed by homeowners. Rheem has been hiding behind GE for the last 15 years and will soon be exposed...


Proving my point about review sites. I found several where Whirpool is listed as the best option. The sites all look "official" but I suspect they all originate in their own marketing office.


----------



## Beck327 (Jan 28, 2016)

waterheaterdb.com was very helpful thanks! I noticed they have an app to dl on our phones and ipads.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Check out "Water Heater Database"


Is that your site KC?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Is that your site KC?



Yes. It's not for profit and isn't open to everybody. If anybody is interested in using it send me a PM. 

If you really want to benefit from the app & plugin you will need a Wordpress website and an iPhone or iPad in the field. 

Here is an example of how Water Heater DB can improve your website. 

http://kcwaterheater.com/service-area/overland-park-ks/

For anybody that would just like to use it as a sales resource you are more than welcome. For those of you selling BW, it's important to explain that Bradford White didn't start selling tanks until 93'. Today I replaced a 37 year old AO so naturally they have a longer average lifespan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Beck327 said:


> Does anyone know a website that I can get water heater ratings and brand comparisons? I've tried such sites like Consumer Reports however, their page is pretty useless on the subject. I'm trying to make up a handout for our customers. Recently we have had a lot of customers that have heard bad things about Bradford White. And of course that's what we stock on our trucks.


I've heard that about Bradford White from customers a few times, I tell them when you read them it is mostly from disgruntled DIY people who can't get the repair parts because they sell to plumbers only. 
There aren't a lot of good reviews for BW because a homeowner will give the good review for the install contractor not the brand. 
DIY people are proud of themselves for installing a water heater on their own and write a good review about the brand.


----------



## Beck327 (Jan 28, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> I've heard that about Bradford White from customers a few times, I tell them when you read them it is mostly from disgruntled DIY people who can't get the repair parts because they sell to plumbers only.
> There aren't a lot of good reviews for BW because a homeowner will give the good review for the install contractor not the brand.
> DIY people are proud of themselves for installing a water heater on their own and write a good review about the brand.


I also noticed that they sell them on Amazon but have poor reviews for the same reason.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Yes. It's not for profit and isn't open to everybody. If anybody is interested in using it send me a PM.
> 
> If you really want to benefit from the app & plugin you will need a Wordpress website and an iPhone or iPad in the field.
> 
> ...


 Going back to that timeframe, we were only selling A.O. Smith then, Dad thought Rheem was junk too.


----------

